#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Hunger

## PampKin Head

В текстах было писано, что если на человека старость обрушится скоротечно, то никто не смог бы этого вынести...

Когда я смотрел, как это происходит с Девидом Боуи - однозначно проняло...

Этот мега-фильм стоит посмотреть хотя бы из-за этого эпизода...

ГОЛОД  
/HUNGER, THE/ 
Ужасы/Мистика 
США  
1983; 1,37;  
   Выпущено на VHS:
13 марта 2003 г.
ПРЕМЬЕР ВИДЕО ФИЛЬМ  

Режиссер: Тони Скотт /Tony Scott/

В ролях: Катрин Денев /Catherine Deneuve/, Дэвид Боуи /David Bowie/, Сьюзэн Сэрэндон /Susan Sarandon/, Клифф Де Янг /Cliff De Young/, Дэн Хедайя /Dan Hedaya/, Бет Элерс /Beth Ehlers/

----------

